# Dublin River Boots - how do you clean yours?



## bex1984 (12 May 2009)

I've looked after my boots really careful, but basically lived in them this weekend and now they need a clean! Me and the boots walked the whole course at badders on sat, and then did a 15 mile sponsored ride on Sunday and ponio sweated all over the boots!

I need to clean and condition them because pony sweat will rot the leather! I sponged them off with water but they're still discoloured and a bit 'crispy'.

So - what do you all use to clean  and condition yours?


----------



## 1275gta (12 May 2009)

Saddle soap and conditioning cream works wonders


----------



## bex1984 (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Saddle soap and conditioning cream works wonders 

[/ QUOTE ]

ooo really? snotty woman in the shop when I bought the boots was insisting that I couldn't use saddle soap on them??


----------



## Ladybird (12 May 2009)

They're leather, I'd go with the same stuff I use on my tack!


----------



## Baileyhoss (12 May 2009)

I used ariat mallard wax on mine - brought them up a treat &amp; helps waterproofness.


----------



## jumptoit (12 May 2009)

I just use a tiny bit of water with a small amount of saddle soap followed by hydrophane leather dressing - makes them go a darker brown though.


----------



## Lill (12 May 2009)

Erm i have ariat coniston boots, but i would have thought the obvious thing to use was um... boot polish??!!!


----------



## Tinkerbee (12 May 2009)

Mine aren't Dublin ones but I used to just use hot water to clean any mud etc off them, then a plain shoe cream/brown leather cream and occasionally use saddle soap on them, makes them nice and shiny


----------



## bex1984 (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Erm i have ariat coniston boots, but i would have thought the obvious thing to use was um... boot polish??!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

dublin rivers aren't really polish type boots though?!   
	
	
		
		
	


	





Right - I am experimenting with a bit of saddle soap...


----------



## sillygillyhorse (13 May 2009)

When I had a pair of riding boots made the people who made them suggested using E45 hand cream, have used it in the past on ariat boots and it worked well, could certainly see the water balling and rolling off the boot and they stayed supple.  Cheap enough to try I guess.


----------

